# Greetings from Kunsan South Korea...Some bass of course



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've been here almost 3 weeks and I was going to wait until my shipment of rods/tackle box got here, but I went downtown and bought some local bass supplies and gave it a shot at the local reservoir. I caught 3 in the hour I fished before the wind was hell. Caught them on worms just like I would back in Florida. A lot of bass fry are over the banks here, so it looks like they just got done with the spawn. The bass are really healthy, I had hooked about a 6 inch wild shiner, so they have a great food source.This place doesn't get fished very often if at all for bass, so I should have a decent time. Fishing is the good stuff, helps take your mind off missing your family. Enjoy the states!!!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Hello from East Milton*

Hello there, 
I was stationed in the Army in Kunsan Air Base form February 1978 until February 1979. I was assigned to the K-9 section of B-1-44. That was the coldest place I have ever wintered. Stay safe there and remember the fishing is as good here as you remember here. I fished there with string and hooks and we caught fish in Lake Oompa. The spelling may be off but that's what I remember. When we waterskied there we came out covered with leeches. take care, Mike


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Good fishing all over Korea, both fresh and saltwater. Good to see you were able to get some bass already. I like Kunsan and that little Ville outside of the base that has the Italian restaurant and all the bars. I forget what its called. Anyway, I was there last year for a site visit. Nice gym and there is a good group of people who like to play no limit Texas hold 'em at the NCO Club. take care. AP


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great to hear from you and receive your report. Hope you keep them coming. Those fish sure do look healthy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome report from way away brother!!! Stay safe and keep catching/posting!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have a great time! nice bass.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Kunsan*

I was in Kunsan from Dec 76 to Jan 77 in the Army, B 1-44 also, I was a 24D at the time and we had Hawk missile up on the hill. Are the Quonset barracks still there? My buddy and I had a bar made in half of the E-5 barracks, with permission from the CO of course. The houseboys made the bar, we had a turntable, a refrigerator and bar stools. We charged a nickel to a dime less than the NCO club and you could come straight from work and get a cold one. We did so well that we hired a bar maid. We had interviews from the girls down in the ville, that was fun times. We bought her a uniform, cowgirl outfit, red and white with tassels. So short she couldn't sit without ...oh well, you get the idea.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Spent almost a year at Kwang ju and then a little time at Osan! Fun place for sure. A - Town bound! Be safe and thank you for your service!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

War Eagle !


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Are there any fish besides bass there?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Are there any fish besides bass there?


I was told that cats don't reside in the lakes but you can get them in the rivers. The lake I was fishing I know has bass, perch, huge shiners, big gars, and gigantic carp. I also seen a dead fish that kind of looked like a bluegill, but it was way too friggin big to be a blue gill. I hooked one carp with a crankbait that was well over 15 lbs, but it broke the line of course because I was using outdoor rec poles spooled with 6 lb line on a 5.5ft rod, not the right combo to try and horse them things in. Bass fishing should be a blast for the next 4 months while the weather is warm. The bass are real healthy, the bigger one I caught puked up about a 4 inch shiner when it hit the bank. If I can just find someone with a boat around here...I was told they launch bass tourneys out of Seoul quite often, I just gotta form a network and I'm working on it really fast while going to school, playing softball, and on the bowling team. Times flying by.


----------



## waveshaper2 (Dec 10, 2013)

I did three tours in the ROK but it was a long ago and way to much of my time there was spent visiting/camping/living in the boonies. I did some saltwater and freshwater fish fetching on quite a few occasions though.

Saltwater; 
a. FIRST A WARNING; Don't venture out on the beach, particularly at low tide.
If you haven't noticed the tides/currents along the west coast of Korea (Yellow Sea/Kunsan/Koon-ni etc) are some of the worst in the world. When the tides go out, they go out fast, and this is the only place I have ever seen the tide go out so far you can no longer see the ocean. I know at Koon-ni it would go out about 7 or 8 miles . When the tide comes in it rises rapidly, almost like a mini tsunami and you have to jog to stay ahead of it and hope you don't get stuck in the mud. One of my friends got trapped on some rocks by the rising tide, in the fog, 2 miles from shore and had to be rescued (he was very lucky) by boat just as the rocks he was standing on were going under water.
b. Chik-Do Island (uninhabited)/USAF bombing Range; Located about 20 to 25 miles WNW of Kunsan AB in the Yellow Sea. This island is restricted access and the only way to get there is by helicopter. I would not ever recommend going there due to the UXO hazards but there are some other larger civilian islands nearby and I would imagine the fishing is just as good. 
Fish/crabs/shellfish I fetched (I mean all you could ever want) on Chik-Do island include flounder, some type of mackerel, some type of croaker, some type of corvina, crabs, all kinds of shellfish, and rabbits.

Freshwater; The area I fetched lots of freshwater fish from is located in the mountains NNE of Seoul and just south of the DMZ. These mountains are located in the area between Idong on the east and Uncheon-Ri/Cheorwon on the west. There are lots of mountainous tributary streams in this area. These streams look like streams in the Rocky Mountains including some small waterfalls and they all feed the upper Imjin River system water shed. 
a. Fish I fetch in these streams; some kind of native trout (small but tasty), sucker fish, chubs, and some type of white fish.
b. There are also 2 large lakes a the base of this mountain range that are fed by tributary streams. Lake Sanjeong just east of Uncheon (2 or 3 miles) and Lake Sincheorueon-Ri located ESE of Cheorwon (2 or 3 miles). Fish I caught hook and line in these lakes include trout and some kind of perch. 

I hope this helps.


----------

